

Food Delivery Search Engine GrubHub Raises $20 Million - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/exclusive-food-delivery-search-engine-grubhub-raises-20-million/

======
ig1
_sigh_

Techcrunch of course being completely ignorant of the world outside of the US
seem to have missed JustEat, a European startup in the same space. GrubHub
turned over $85 million last year, JustEat does that kind of volume every
month.

I understand how Techcrunch might miss smaller startups, but missing one that
has close to a billion dollar annual turnover?

~~~
daemin
Is there an equivalent one for the Australian market as well?

I saw first hand how powerful (something like) Grub Hub is when I was in
Chicago back in 2008. Would be very useful for all of the Australian slackers,
erm, students.

------
tyree732
Logged in to check the area I live only to find out that no places deliver to
me. Given the plethora of places that do, I hope their funding goes a long way
towards changing that.

~~~
HardyLeung
On the other hand, I hope something better comes along. Grubhub charges
restaurants 10-15% commission on order (10% figure from $8.5M revenue on $85M
food order, 15% figure from other sources I've heard). There got to be a
better way.

~~~
ig1
10% is about standard in the space, it also works out cheaper than say
newspaper ads or leafleting.

